# A little advice required if poss



## Vandark (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi there,

I have started seeing a girl who has just recently graduated from University. The relationship is moving along amazingly well and we have become very close.

The only problem we have is that she is wanting to go on this JET scheme where, as a graduate with a BSc, you get the opportunity to teach English to Japanese School children. I on the other hand have a HND so I am ruled out from this (are there similar schemes where you do not need a BSc?).

I think she is planning to go for a year and then see how it works out. I was wondering if there were any options on my part to be able to get work out there? With Japan being a totally different language I imagine this to be quite difficult but I would be willing to adjust to be with her.

If she gets accepted on the scheme, I have about 6 months to sort something out for myself before she leaves. I have told myself that I am in no way going to try and put her off this opportunity she has.

Any help and advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Former JET myself. From my experience, I've seen a few things happen in this situation: 

1) If eligible, get a working holiday visa for Japan. Other couples I've known have done this. The one JET works at the public school and the other WHV works at a juku (cram school) or does other part-time work. When applying for your WHV, don't mention your JET girlfriend. Instead, say how much you want to teach English, visit Japan, learn about another country, etc...

2) Come over on a temporary visitors visa (90 days or 6 months, depending on your country). Leave the country. Then return to Japan on another visitors visa. Have a VERY good explanation for Immigration in Japan when they ask you questions on why you're back. They might suspect you're working under the table.

3) Finally, from my experience, I have witnessed a lot of separated couples break up on JET in the first few months. So many JETs arrive in Japan with a boyfriend/girlfriend back home, intending to stay just a year, but break up a few months later. Long distance relationships, especially in their infancy, aren't easy. That said, I have witnessed some separated couples stay together during this time, including one recently-married married couple separated for the full three years of the JET Programme!


----------



## Vandark (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info!

Ill try for a WHV if it turns out she is accepted on JET.

Out of interest what sort of time bracket do you have from being accepted through to going on JET?


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Vandark said:


> Out of interest what sort of time bracket do you have from being accepted through to going on JET?


From my memory: Applications are due in the fall. Short-listed candidates are interviewed in Jan/Feb. Acceptance offered in March. Specific placement is discovered in April/May. The first group arrives in Japan last week of July. The second group arrives in first week of August.


----------

